# Flint&Steel RPG



## Fetfreak (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello guys. For a long time my friends and I wanted to publish our game, Flint&Steel. As many others we are turning you for help and we have launched our own Kickstarter. So please check out our page and find out more about our game. If you have any questions, we can use this topic for a open discussion.
Wish us luck!

Flint&Steel RPG


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice! I just checked out your video. I just started a Kickstarer myself that might work pretty well with yours. Mine is a Table that you custom design and I've been seeing a lot of Table Top gamers create their own Terrain/Boards and using it with my Table. You're able to put the Terrain/Boards on one side of my Table and flip the Table over when youre done playing so it's back to a "normal" table with a nice wood stain of your color choice. Please search "Limitless Table" on kickstarter if you have a few seconds. Thanks!


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 6, 2013)

"Who is the sunflower samurai..."


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 6, 2013)

[MENTION=6747800]Baddreams[/MENTION] - Very interesting project I never imagined a personalized table before.
 [MENTION=6747801]Cameronman[/MENTION] - Yeah I love the show...


----------



## Chelseybobby (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 6, 2013)

We've posted our first update that talks about our no class, no level approach in our system.
Check it out.


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Check out our new update where we talk about our magic system.
Just click on.


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 9, 2013)

In our third update we cover our approach to combat.
I've uploaded our character sheet and map pdf.
In our map pdf you can read about our countries and our character sheet tries to ease the learning curve for the new players!View attachment Character Sheet FS.pdfView attachment Map Flint&Steel.pdf
The map is best viewed at 275%.


----------



## B.T. (Jul 11, 2013)

Are you planning on posting a preview of some of the mechanics?  What about a look at monsters in the system?  How is F&S improving on the 4e base rules (aside from the classless system, which I view as a lateral move)?


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 11, 2013)

@_*B.T.*_  - Yes, in our next updates we will cover the mechanics of combat, spells, crafting and skills. In next few days we will post an update with monster and demon lore as well.
F&S isn't really based on 4E. Our starting point was 3.5E but with rebuilding in every part of the game. In our updates so far, you can see how combat, health and spells have improved as well as our character creation without classes and levels.


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 11, 2013)

In our latest updates you can read about our skill, spell, combat and crafting mechanics. Mechanics Part I, Mechanics Part II


----------



## B.T. (Jul 11, 2013)

Everything seems promising thus far, but I'm wondering how simplified the game is in comparison to 3e.  Are you planning on showing any example characters?


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 11, 2013)

The biggest simplification comes with magic. Add that to a deadlier combat and new special abilities and you get a really fast action. Tracking skills is easier as well. Another thing that greatly benefits gaming sessions is fast character upgrading. Leveling used to take a lot of time for some groups. Now you usually upgrade a part of your character at the time and that makes the whole process much faster. We will post a video with step by step character creation and also how to upgrade your character, almost like a tutorial.


----------

